# Comment activer les touches volumes et luminosité sur le cla



## Lucasvolpi (15 Avril 2014)

Salut à tous, petite question j'ai mes touches de la rangée du haut qui ne fonctionne pas comme je voudrais, je m'explique je ne peux pas régler le volume ni la luminosité les touches ne fonctionne pas je ne peux pas non plus modifier  le rétroéclairage du clavier, Je sais plus comment faut-il faire pour utiliser ses fonctions pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2014)

Salut,
Il se pourrait bien que dans 
Prefs Système / Clavier / onglet clavier
la case "Utiliser les touches F1,F2 et ainsi de suite...." soit cochée.
Auquel cas tes touches ne réagissent pas selon leur icône.
Décoche là, donc.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Avril 2014)

Salut merci pour ta réponse, j'ai oublié de préciser que les touches ne fonctionne pas quand je suis sur Windows 7 via Boot Camp


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2014)

Salut,
là je ne peux rien pour toi, je n'utilise pas bootcamp.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Avril 2014)

OK c'est pas grave je vais attendre des connaisseurs merci quand même


----------



## Moontyx (15 Avril 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> OK c'est pas grave je vais attendre des connaisseurs merci quand même



recherche google -> Bootcamp Drivers -> Apple.fr/support -> (je recherche avec le numéro de ma machine + le modèle + l'année de la machine) -> download + install -> j'appuis sur les bouton et TADA ça fonctionne x)


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Avril 2014)

Mais les pilotes je les avais installé avec le pack de pilote Boot Camp cinq que j'ai téléchargé sur le site Apple , tu penses que si je change manuellement le pilote ça marchera ?


----------



## Moontyx (15 Avril 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Mais les pilotes je les avais installé avec le pack de pilote Boot Camp cinq que j'ai téléchargé sur le site Apple , tu penses que si je change manuellement le pilote ça marchera ?



En l'occurrence ce ne sont pas les bons que tu as installé puisque les raccourcis volume, luminosité écran et clavier ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Avril 2014)

Je vais essayer ça et je te dis


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Avril 2014)

J'ai lancé l'installation du pilote pour le clavier il me dit que'il est à jour il n'y a pas de nouveau pilote disponible, que faire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------

Je viens de lancer le set up Bootcamp , et là il me dit impossible de configurer Les pilotes boot camp  à détecter des erreurs , savez-vous que faut-il faire dans ce cas là?


----------



## Moontyx (16 Avril 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> J'ai lancé l'installation du pilote pour le clavier il me dit que'il est à jour il n'y a pas de nouveau pilote disponible, que faire?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------
> 
> Je viens de lancer le set up Bootcamp , et là il me dit impossible de configurer Les pilotes boot camp  à détecter des erreurs , savez-vous que faut-il faire dans ce cas là?



tu peux désinstaller les drivers Bootcamp via Panneau de Config -> Désinstallation de programmes.

Je te conseil d'installer Ccleaner à l'avance pour régler les conflits Regedit.

Puis de redémarrer et réinstaller les drivers en mode admin.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (16 Avril 2014)

Ce matin j'ai désinstaller les pilotes, et je les ai réinstallé ça  a super bien fonctionné jusqu'à maintenant, je viens de rallumer Windows et là de nouveaux les  touche fonction qui ne marche pas , c'est bizarre


----------

